# Anyone sell Bulk/Truckload of Potting Soil?



## stonedwoodsman (May 7, 2013)

High Group,

Does anyone know IF any nursery, garden center (etc) sells their own mix of Potting Soil, by the truckload, pickup-load etc?  

I'm going to need LOTS of potting soil, to mix 1/3 to 1/2 (in containers) with rich forest soil (from my CT. woods), along with soil amendments.

The best price that I could find, was at Home Depot, for a 64 Qt size bag, of Miracle Grow Moisture Control Potting Soil, for $14.97 each.

I can't even imagine how much I'll need for 130 seedlings :holysheep:  :watchplant:X130. 

(B.T.W. - these would be: Jack's Cleaner2, Cherynobyl, SFV Blue Chem, Black Domina, White Rhino and G-13's...many, many G-13's). (I had to start 2 batches of these, 'cuz I thought that the first group weren't going to germinate....that is, until they DID 2+ weeks later)! 
-They are all about 4" tall now, very healthy, and reaching more toward The Sun everyday!

Anyone want to trade a few G-13's for something else that you might have an abundance of? Seriously!! :hubba: 

It would be beneficial to hear from members in the Northeast, as I'm in Connecticut. But I'd like to hear IF members anywhere have at least HEARD of nurseries etc. that DO sell potting soils in bulk!

Thanks & 420 to All!

StonedWoodsman :icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 7, 2013)

Few things. 

-See if any hardware stores carry pro-mix BX. You can look the maker up in Canada(Premiere Hort) and ask if anywhere near you it is available.

-Trading is not allowed at this site. Lots of other sites allow it.

-If your running more than 99 plants. I would not openly post about it.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 7, 2013)

be careful using forest soil to grow mj. the soil in a naturally occurring forest is very different from the soil that annuals like mj prefer. you'll need to inoculate your soil with an aact high in bacteria or amend the soil with high bacteria compost. forest soil is very fungal based, which lowers the ph of the soil. think of bacteria and fungi as your ph up/down. another concern i'm having is that you could possibly introduce pests and disease that mj has no built in defense systems for.

imo, if your going to use containers, you should just use amended potting soil.

you can get pro mix or sunshine mix in bulk online, if you can't find a local solution


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2013)

Where I live (well 60 miles away, there is nothing where I live) you can buy screened compost and different kinds of soils by the cu yard.  A couple of years ago, I had someone bring me a couple of yards of screened dairy compost.  I mixed it with some peat moss (which you have an abundance of!), some perlite, and some topsoil for my raised beds.  I threw in a few more amendments and some super soil and had incredible veggies.  Check Craig's List.

I also would not use "forest soil".


----------



## kal el (May 8, 2013)

Where I live, the city offers dirt and soil. You have to shovel it yourself but it's cheap.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (May 8, 2013)

High Group,

Thanks to all who answered my questions about locating "bulk potting soil".

OK, I probably WON'T use my own CT. Forest soil, due to PH concerns, pests etc.

After an exhaustive afternoon, calling Garden Centers, nurseries, topsoil companies, I finally located a place.  

This is 40 miles North of me, in Eastern New York, in the towns of Armenia/Millerton, right on the CT/NY border.
- (The 'Farm' is in Armenia, the soil place is in Millerton).

The place is called McEnroe Farms, and they are a True, Registered Organic Farm & Compost/Soil company.
[For anyone else in my area...(?) who might also be looking for this].

I can get a pickup truckload of their Premium Organic custom made Potting Soil, for around $40.00 - $45.00, (depending on the size of the pickup truck bed).
That's going to be waaay more reasonable than buying 10 - 20 bags of M.G. potting soil for $15- each (in the largest size that I can find, 22Qts), at my local Home De-*POT*...heh, heh,heh. :hubba: 

My co-conspirator/gardening buddy & I will be heading North on Saturday, in his pickup truck.

*IF* I add any of the Peat Moss (to this potting soil)which I'm 'swimming in', I would need to 'sweeten' it up with some powered lime, to correct the PH, 'cuz I read that peat moss is too acidic. CORRECT???  

HOW much lime would I add to, say a 5 gallon bucket of peat moss???

(What *ELSE* could I use all this Peat Moss on anyway)? 
- I've read to use it as mulch, for acid loving plants.

Once again, Thanks to all who answered my questions about this!

420 to All

StonedWoodsman :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 8, 2013)

sry cant help with the peat. i dont use it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2013)

Glad you found something.  And as a bonus, it is NOT Miracle Grow.  Peat moss has water holding properties.  You might experiment with adding different amounts of peat moss to a 5 gal bucket and see how it drains.  You are going to have plenty of soil to do some experiments.


----------

